# gaggia services



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

i found this website if your after your small manual gaggia servicing

http://www.gaggia-service.weebly.com


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

You found it, or are you offering these services yourself?


----------

